# New Zealand Fuel Price Increases 5c Per Litre Again



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

BP led today’s price hike, by raising the prices of all fuels including diesel by 5 cents per litre this morning, making it currently 182.9 NZ cents/litre for Regular 91, and 115.9 cents/litre for Diesel.

With the current exchange rate this equates to $4.84 US per gallon for Regular 91, and $3.07 US per gallon for Diesel.
(more here if you're interested)


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I guess you guys are right on the front line out there in the pond. We saw a price hike of $00.5 a few days ago to bring the price of petrol to a whopping $1.05/liter. Not sure what diesel is, but we have a cardlock account that gives us a slight break over list price. Generally price has held fairly steady around $1.00/liter for the last year or so.

Oil closed near $82/barrel USD and the canadian dollar closed at something like $0.97 USD today. Holy crap, the last time our dollar was that high was in the bubble of 2008 and oil was near $150. Canada is a net exporter of oil so our dollar tends to rise with the price of oil and that insulates us from some of the price volatility.

Makes me wonder what this summer will bring.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

It seems like they are starting early this year. The station I drive past on my way home jumped ten cents today.

Usually you don't see a daily jump like that until just before the tourist season.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

What's funny/annoying (take your pick) is the price hike is blamed on "The low New Zealand dollar" in one major NZ source, then the article in the sidebar is "New Zealand dollar gains new ground".


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

Here in Holland prizes are going up as well:










Prices are ranging from €1.46 to €1.54 per liter. That are the same prices as when oil was $150 a barrel. With current exchange rate this comes to: (1 US _gallon_
3.7854118 liters) €5,53 
$7.50 to $7,91 a gallon! (With taxes) And still no EV's on the road. People are buying smaller petrol cars here.


----------

